# Great fishermen



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Captains Dylan & Bryon can make good fishermen great fishermen: 



Every Sunday Captain Dylan Hubbard brings us a live fishing show. The show is always very interesting and informative. The September 27, 2020, show was exceptional. Captain Hubbard's guest was one of the best, most experienced, Captains ever to sail, Captain Bryon Holland. Take a look at a few of the many pictures of real people catching real fish. At the end be sure to 'catch' video highlights of Captain Dylan's show. He and Captain Bryon share many of their trade secrets.
Before we began take a look at what the security camera caught Saturday night outside the office door. That's a canoe that was hanging from the wall:







When asked what his favorite fish was Captain Bryon said he really likes Mangrove Snapper, but his favorite is Gag Grouper; the Captain has good taste.



Talk about 'good taste'! 



As the weather cools the Gag fishing will become hot, very HOT!



Another grouper that brings us 'good taste' is the Red Grouper. The Red Grouper fishing is HOT now.

The girls are taking us to school:







Nice Cobia:



To talk about 'Nice' is to talk about Mangrove Snapper:



The Hog bite has started. Like Gag Grouper as the weather cools the Hog fishing will become HOT!



Now that looks great. Our Florida has a tremendous variety of fish just waiting to be caught:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Back at the dock:





Remember when we said the Red Grouper fishing is HOT now?

Would you believer Grouper City...



Towards the end of the video Captain Dylan mentions a 56 pound Black Grouper Will caught. It was indeed a monster; I know, I took the picture:



'real people catching real fish' This is our Florida!

Catch the video. Captains Dylan & Bryon can make good fishermen great fishermen:


----------

